# Michael Finley replacement



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Assuming Finley get's waived, who would you want to come to the team as a replacement?

I say we need a 3 point shooter, but who?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Paul Pie....realistically, I don't think we necessarily have to fill his spot with a swingman. I mean, with Daniels, Howard, and Stack, we can rotate at the 2 and 3. I'd love to see his slot filled by Darius Rice or Josh Powell, considering if we don't release TAW (which I don't know why we haven't yet), we might not have roster space other than Finley's spot. 

I think if we add Rice in that spot, we add shooting, but possibly a guy who can block a few shots as well. Of course, it's only been about 3 summer league games, but he looks good, and I think he could conceviably fill a role as a shooter for 8-10 minutes a game.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Marquis Daniels. You guys signed him, play him more. Start him and see what he can do.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If you need a shooter, it wouldn't hurt to have someone like Wesley Person come off the bench for those certain situations. Obviously he's not a replacement for Finley, but with Stackhouse and Daniels, you already have two capable replacements there.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Stackhouse or Daniels can replace Finley easily. Stack would start over Daniels at this point, but with Daniels coming off the bench I dont think we would miss Finley at all!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's have a look at the SG/SF situation

Thats 96 minutes to split up, between (mainly) Jerry Stackhouse, Marquis Daniels and Josh Howard. Keith Van Horn would get some minutes occasionly at SF

Let's say, Keith gets 10 minutes at SF (86 remaining)
Josh Howard 34 (52)
Jerry Stackhouse 26 (26)
Marquis Daniels 26 (0)

It seems a bit thin when you look at it, but looking at it like this -- we seem set. However, seeing as how Stackhouse and Daniels have unfortunately taken a turn for the worse in their injury prevention. So, we need one more guy who can step up and take minutes in case of an injury


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Please to god don't start Stackhouse.

Heres my 2 cents.

The Mavs can win a championship. I mean... look at least season's roster. We might have been the most talented team in the league. Perhaps only matched by Phoenix, but we had more depth than Phoenix, were a better defensive team and fell short. I actually think you can build one around Dirk because unlike other perimeter oriented big men (Garnett), he is a dominant force on offense. Not to the extent of Duncan or Shaq, but he can dominate an offense. Also, he can get his numbers without hurting the game of his teammates. That is, if you put the right teammates around him. Because his game is unique, he can let other players handle the ball and still be effective, and he is also effective handling the ball, particularly if you have guys on your team who can spot up and shoot. That is why I like Terry and Finley so much. As offensive players they compliment his style. Terry just doesn't defer to Dirk as much as I'd like him to, but does in limited stretches, and it allows Dirk to be effective off the ball while Terry can still play his game on the ball. Here is why I don't like Stackhouse. Maybe he doesn't have a selfish mentality anymore... but the way he plays on the court annoys me. the entire offense stagnates when he gets the ball. Hes really not effective at all when he can't dribble. Outside of isolations, Stack really just isn't that effective. The type of game he brings doesn't fit with that of Dirk's. Or any other player's really. Stack is good playing a limited role. He can come off the bench for instant offense. Hes good for sticking in the post against smaller guards because there he is pretty much unstoppable. But he can't play a huge role in the offense if the Mavs want to win a championship.


----------



## Kruser (Jun 15, 2005)

:clap: Awesome post Drewbs


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I would like to see a Kyle Korver, Brent Barry (*not* Jon Barry :curse trype of player. Someone who isn't particuarly hyped or overly talented outside of shooting (Barry was, once upon a time). Daniels, Stack and Josh are more than good enough to cover SG/SF we just need another play who can shoot. Heres my way of looking at it.

Shooters (Guards + SF's only)
Jet

Scores in the paint (Guards and SF's Only)
Josh
Stack
Quesey

therefore we only have one good/great shooter in those three positions. Which really sucks, we need at least one other player who can shoot the rock at a "great" level. Both Quis and Stack have decent midrange jumpshots but we need someone who can consistantly drain open 3's. 

My suggestion is a average "role player" who can come on and shoot. But of course if that doesn't happen then we will need to bring in a starting SG/SF who can shoot well.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Any Free agents targets the MAvs have thier eyes on at the moment?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

mavsmania41 said:


> Any Free agents targets the MAvs have thier eyes on at the moment?


Good question because I am not hearing the Mavericks mentioned in discussions about practically anyone. It's weird, in past years the Mavericks seemed to come up in almost every discussion about a player who was a free agent or who was rumored to be on the trading block.

This year, nothing. The only thing I see is that the Mavs would like to get an athletic backup Center but I don't even see any discussion about anyone in particular.

Do we have an interest in Gadzuric, Hunter, Swift...? You would never know it if we do.

And if the Mavs are going to let Finley go, shouldn't they be looking at potential SGs who might be acquired?

Maybe everything will heat up starting July 22nd when actual deal could be made.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kareem Rush :gbanana:

But, somewhat off topic, we're too quiet..something is going down.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Start Daniels of course. Maybe bring back NVE to Dallas?


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Not NVE, 

As MavsMan pointed out in another thread, he's not really that good anymore. He's a shooter that's shot below 40% for some time, bad knees and a big contract.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

i think if it is possible we could get david wesley cuz he can shoot the three plus i think he has an expiring contract who to trade for him i dont no


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

No you're stupid, lol jk jk homie


----------

